# Bait Container ???????



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

I found this on the Mi DNR website today:

"Beginning with the 2005 bear season, hunters on private lands, excluding commercial forest lands, may use bait containers. Also, hunters licensed for the 2005 season may use ground blinds on state lands within the bear management unit they are licensed for. Ground blinds may be in place beginning Aug. 10 in Zone 1 bear management units, and beginning Aug. 17 in Zone 2 bear management units. Ground blinds must be removed within five days of the end of the bear season, or within five days after harvesting a bear. Hunters will find these new regulations in the 2005 Hunting and Trapping Guide, which will be available at license dealers and online after Aug. 1, 2005."

Does anyone have any idea what a Bait Container is?


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

55 gallon barrels are often used in other areas so that would be my guess.


----------



## GrouseBuster (Apr 18, 2004)

I read that as well but I don't see where they say anything about lifting the restrictions for metal or plastic with baits.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

From the minutes of the May 5th NRC meeting. They have yet to be voted on.

Black Bear Regulations

A proposal that would allow bait containers on private lands and add concrete to the list of permissible materials for bait containers has been introduced for consideration

A proposal that would allow the use of ground blinds on public lands from August 10 to the day after the last day of the deer season in Zone 1 and from August 17 to the day after the last day of the deer season in Zone 2 was introduced and discussed. Commissioners prefer a break between the bear season and the deer season so that people do not stake out a hunting location and begin to assume some sort of proprietary ownership of an area. I believe this proposal will be modified before being enacted.


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

I'd sure like to see the use of 55 gallon drums made legal! I don't see why it shouldn't be on private land. On state and federal lands I agree with not being able to; to many would be left out there causing quite the eye soar. But on my own land, unless someone can point out where it hurts the game, then I've for it.


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

I am pretty sure it would be quite easy to point out why they shouldn't be used. Where do most people get 55 gal drums? What were those drums previously used for or what came in them? I be 90% of the time, you will find that they once had some kind of oil, fuel, or some other chemicals (pesticide sprays and such). You can bet that not everyone would clean the drum good before using it for bear bait. I wouldn't want to shoot a bear and eat the meat when the bear has been consuming dog food or corn that has oil or fuel on it. I am sure that is why they don't allow them.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

4x4_Hunter said:


> I am pretty sure it would be quite easy to point out why they shouldn't be used. Where do most people get 55 gal drums? What were those drums previously used for or what came in them? I be 90% of the time, you will find that they once had some kind of oil, fuel, or some other chemicals (pesticide sprays and such). You can bet that not everyone would clean the drum good before using it for bear bait. I wouldn't want to shoot a bear and eat the meat when the bear has been consuming dog food or corn that has oil or fuel on it. I am sure that is why they don't allow them.


Actually I think if they weren't cleaned out you wouldn't be shooting anything off it. Bears wouldn't come to a bait that had an oil smell. I'm thinking they don't allow them because of them being left all over the place after the season.


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

BG, 

You might be right but I'm not so sure. The DNR typically doesn't care if you make a mess of your own property. If they did, then the laws the apply to when you can put up blinds and when they have to be removed, would also apply to private property. That is what makes me believe it is more because of what was in the drums. Regardless whether the bear come and eat out of them or not, if the remaining oil, fuel, whatever spills out, then it is contaminating the ground. The DNR is definitely going to try and prevent that whenever possible.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

I agree with your point about pollution. I was just stating that bears would most likely not come to it anyways. Actually if I knew somebody was polluting even on their own propety with an old oil barrel I'd be pretty upset. I'm not one of those skitzo's that go nuts over pollution but I do think we need to protect what little land we have left.


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

Amen!


----------



## slim (Dec 1, 2003)

I can't find anything on the DNR website about this container issue anymore, other than the 2005 Bear Hunting guide which says that using a container is illegal.

I looked over the minutes of the last NRC meeting, and they said that two bear hunting items were up for approval and that they were carried, but it doesn't give a description of exactly what the items were. 

It just says:

*BEAR BAITING  WILDIFE CONSERVATION ORDER, AMENDMENT NO. 10
OF 2005
Commissioner Garner made a motion, supported by Commissioner
Madigan, for approval. Motion unanimously carried.*

Does anybody have any more info on this?

Slim


----------



## slim (Dec 1, 2003)

I did some more digging on the DNR website and found this press release:



> *Wildlife Regulation Changes Recently Approved *
> Contact: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014
> Agency: Natural Resources
> 
> ...


So, it looks like (and correct me if I'm wrong) you can now use certain containers for bait on private land. 

I sure wish they'd put this down in writing somewhere - something more "official".

Slim


----------



## yoopergirl (Aug 23, 2005)

I was wondering about the "containers" also. I called the DNR field office in Marquette, MI in early August, and was told that any type of container is now legal as long as it is on the ground and on private land. I wish they had something more specific in writing, too, and I mentioned that point. The only quote is on page 3 of the newly released Hunting & Trapping guide, but it doesn't specify container types.

We got some 55 gallon metal barrels from a mink farm - they were originally filled with cooking grease.


----------



## eyerishdoc (Aug 21, 2001)

How are the 55 gal barrels used for baiting...? Do you lay them on their side? or cut a hole in the side and keep it upright....
I'm a first time bear hunter and have access to a couple barrels...and wondering what's the best method to set up the bait?


----------



## yoopergirl (Aug 23, 2005)

My first time, too, but here is how we are using the barrels based on advice from more experienced hunters...

We drilled a couple holes near the bottom of the barrel, threaded a length of chain through the holes and chained the barrel (upright) to a tree. We dump a 5gal bucket of bait in the barrels each day, set the cover on top (or use a piece of plywood), and put a large rock/boulder on top so smaller animals can't tip it over.

I've been drizzling caramel topping/pie filling inside and outside the barrel also. Then using either liquid smoke or anise-scented bear attractant spray to scent the area. 

The nice thing about the barrels is that #1 you can easily tell if your bait was hit - the barrel is tipped over. #2, it gives you a measure to judge the size of the bear. Our pictures show some bears taller than the upright barrel, and some barely the size of it when tipped over. 

I've been pretty happy with the barrel method on private land. On public land, you can't use barrels, so I am hauling and replacing big logs all the time!

Good luck!


----------

